# Daisy's here!!!



## nelly (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll pop it on here until that nasty man Krela confines it to the pit!!! 

Daisy's Here!!!

At 9lb 2oz, she was a bit of a heffer, but she made me bawl like a baby and I'm counting down the days till I get my splore pass back!!!


----------



## Raggy (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats to you both..I need her hair!!!She has more than me!!!


----------



## krela (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations to you both, and welcome to the world Daisy.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 21, 2011)

Emerging from a dark place, crying, and covered in fluid...
She's already a born explorer 

Congratulations dude! We're all made up for ya


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice one Nelly,congratulations to you both.


----------



## sparky. (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations mate


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 21, 2011)

Hee hee... Hope mums ok. I reckon you'll need to get some hard soled booties for her to go urbexing with you. But I must complain because you have made Tonto broody!


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ah she's beautiful.......congratulations. Well worth the wait


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 21, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> Ah she's beautiful.......


She is that. Hello Daisy. Congrats to Mum & Dad.


----------



## nelly (Aug 21, 2011)

Ah, thanks guys, looking on Ebay for an Urbex papoose for her.

Seriously Krela, I can understand if it needs to disappear, we don't need the site turning into a Father and baby forum


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 21, 2011)

All the best to you


----------



## Acebikerchick (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice one, congratulations...


----------



## muppet (Aug 21, 2011)

congrats nelly now all the fun starts


----------



## highcannons (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats matey!


----------



## Staticette (Aug 21, 2011)

How adorable, congratulations!


----------



## smiler (Aug 21, 2011)

She looks a bit stern, yeh won’t let her grow up to be a Mod will you, my best wish’s and congrats,


----------



## magmo (Aug 21, 2011)

Come on... get her forst report up, babys are aways exploring.... congratulations...


----------



## alex76 (Aug 22, 2011)

nice one dude


----------



## maximus (Aug 22, 2011)

Simply gorgeous 

congrats to you both!


----------



## gingrove (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations ! something lovely in Harlow at last!


----------



## nelly (Aug 22, 2011)

gingrove said:


> Congratulations ! something lovely in Harlow at last!



Now now Mr Grove, there's lots of nice things in Harlow, like, Urm.... well... you know theres that.... um....


----------



## krela (Aug 22, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> I reckon you'll need to get some hard soled booties for her to go urbexing with you.



Ya might want some thick gloves and elbow/kneepads until she learns to walk too...


----------



## night crawler (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations Nelly and welcome to the world Daisy.


----------



## scribble (Aug 22, 2011)

She's cute! Congratulations!


----------



## tank2020 (Aug 22, 2011)

congrats Nelly, let your biggest adventure begin.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 22, 2011)

OH DEAR !!!!!!
I had a couple of those once, but now they're grown up !!! Yipee !!!!
Still cause you grief though !!! Congratulations though mate !! There will be good times and bad but you'd never change a thing !!!!!


----------



## chizyramone (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome to the world Daisy.

Nice one Mr & Mrs nelly


----------



## Harry (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations Nelly


----------



## Munchh (Aug 23, 2011)

Lovely kid nelly, congrats. Doesn't look a bit like you though...........no trunk, normal sized ears


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations to you & Mrs Nelly


----------



## bilbo (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations Nelly!! Now starts one massive adventure for you all


----------



## nelly (Aug 23, 2011)

Munchh said:


> Doesn't look a bit like you though...........no trunk, normal sized ears



But she does like peanuts and she's scared of mice


----------



## Madaxe (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations Nelly!


----------



## imyimyimy (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations Nelly.. You've been blessed


----------



## kathyms (Aug 23, 2011)

*daisy*

congrats nell, she is absolutly beautifull. i love the dark hair she must have the pretty face of your wife lol.


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Only drive-by urbex for you for a bit now (Click on my link below and go to UD ramblings if you are a bit bemused....)
Godzilla


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats get ready to spring you wallet later in her life until then or till she can walk and talk daddy bank stays closed


----------



## Andymacg (Aug 24, 2011)

congratulations there nelly and mrs nelly, looks a wee smasher


----------



## nelly (Aug 24, 2011)

godzilla73 said:


> Congratulations! Only drive-by urbex for you for a bit now (Click on my link below and go to UD ramblings if you are a bit bemused....)
> Godzilla



Ha, I love the description of drive by urbexing and I've done that many many times, but sometimes you just need to drag them in with you (and the Grandad)

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=18359[/ame]


----------



## Millfam (Aug 25, 2011)

*cheers*

Looking at the world through the eyes of our children is one of life`s great pleasures 
enjoy Nelly
miller family
ps. she has my mum`s name


----------

